# pokemon go teams and MBTI



## Braverose (Aug 1, 2015)

Is there a correlation? Or is this just a case of social psychology?
Let's find out!


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Valor, ISTP.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Instinct; INFP.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Red valor intp


----------



## secret witch (Aug 6, 2016)

Valor, INTP.
If you care:
My instinct (pfffft) was to pick mystic but because people I knew who didn't fit the description were in mystic, I chose valor for that one reason.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

VALOR YEAH!!!, and ENFJ


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Valor ENFP (because we're the most heroic  )


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Before my game restarted itself, I was team mystic but I'll probably go with Valor once I reach lvl 5 again which should be soon.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Mystic, ISFP. Articuno was my favorite design of the bird trio since i was little.


----------

